# Training Classes



## graemehazell (Apr 16, 2014)

Just wondering what the general perception of puppy training classes was, and if you used them?

When we got our cocker a few years ago, we went to two different classes. The first was very aggressive with the dogs (and owners) and we didnt see any improvement. Shortly after that we attended another class which IMO was set out wrong. They seemed to concentrate on 'minor' things like the dog sitting in the exact correct position, rather than what I deem as important tricks - recall, release etc.

I know every class and trainer is different, however would you recommend? We are both very dog minded, and are very hard nosed when it comes to doing something we want - so personally with the wealth of info available online I was thinking we could train her at home ourselves to a decent standard.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dog training is not just about training your dog, it is about socialising it too. This, in my opinion, is the most important thing to do when you have a dog.

I have been taking Bailey to dog training since we got her and she absolutely loves it. She is now ten months old. She actually whimpered one night we got there and is was not on.

It is a fun thing to do together. The training I go to is completely reward based and being a greedy pup, Bailey thrives on this.

Take it if your pup is from Glendream you too are in Scotland?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that training is fabulous - it definitely helps you and your dog develop a good bond. I love when my dogs sit and look at me with that 'what do you want me to do' expression. 
Puppy training classes can be a mixed can of worms... good ones are utterly brilliant. 
Any class does provide your dog with the opportunity to be around other dogs and people and exposes them to a different environment. I'd do your home work now, before your pup comes home and go around and sit in on a few classes until you find a club, class and trainer you are happy with.
Also be prepared to stand up for your pup - if the trainer wants you to do something you are not happy with, say so. Getting your dog to sit in a specific way/place can be a way of getting your dog to really work for you and use their brains - which is a good thing, as long as they learn it through praise and reward. I'd steer well clear of any class where pups are physically placed into position. Obviously people who do competitive obedience are very particular on training pups to do things correctly right from the start. As long as those puppy tails are wagging and they are happy it is all fine.
How old is your cocker now?
Another plus of doing basic puppy obedience is that it may well lead on to opportunities to do agility, rally-o or flyball. Cockapoos are such smart,active dogs they love to use their heads and much better they are using them to please you than just themselves


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree that the socialization that comes with obedience is very beneficial. Most training techniques can be taught at home but doing it with a group is more fun and the dog is learning so much about how to behave around other people and other dogs. 

I have experienced classes that were a total waste of time though and it actually did turn me off going to classes for many years. I now go to a place that is reward based and also starts off very basic and works up to competitive level obedience for those interested. Nado absolutely loves it and I look forward to it every week too. 

Maybe you could sit in on a class before paying and see if you like the trainers technique?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I third the motion to sit in on classes to find a trainer that suits you. We took our first dog to a reknowned school in Ottawa, it was fabulous. When Rufus came along we went back but the business had changed hands and had a totally different (and not so nice) feel. It is NOT about the dogs, it is about finding a trainer who can teach the humans well. If you already know how to train using positive reinforcement then there are plenty of other good places to socialize a puppy to people and other dogs. You could skip the puppy class and go right into a good obedience class when he/she is old enough.

In my book a trainer should be funny, friendly, patient, really nice, love dogs, but most of all be really effective at communicating how to perform something.


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

Usually your vet will either have their own classes or be able to recommend a couple of reputable training classes. 

I agree that sometimes it doesn't make much difference to the dog, but also think this is down to you continuing the training at home and ensuring the dog is still stimulated throughout the week between classes. They are also fantastic for socialisation, even if you get nothing else from puppy classes, you will have helped your pup massively with socialisation of all different sizes and breeds of dogs. 

Milo's best friend in class was a boxer, who was twice his size. I definitely think it has helped him when approach by larger dogs in the park. 

I went on to complete a teen class and am now looking to do the KC good citizenship scheme (lord help me)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree the right classes can be brilliant both for helping set you on the right track and also for socialising and learning to behave when there is lots of distraction. It always amazes me that people so rarely go to watch training classes before booking to check them out as there is a huge difference between methods and ability.

I help out at classes but took Chance to them as soon as I could so she could learn around the distractions classes provide. 

Molly and Chance both go to a class now which does tricks and fun stuff and rally obedience and although Molly was over 18 months when I got her she loves to work and show off what she knows


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I lucked out that the training class was really helpful for me and the puppies because it was just me and the puppies and the trainer really normalized a lot of what was going on and gushes over my puppies. These guys got their socialization first with friends and vaccinated dogs, then dog park and doggie daycare.

In case I didn't mention, the best people I know are the ones who gush over my babies!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

